# هل هندسة البترول متعلقة لحد كبير مع الكيمياء العضوية



## نقيب مهندس محمحد (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
اخواني كيف حالكم انشاء الله تكونو بخير اما بعد انا طالب خلت الثانوية وابغى ادخل هندسة بترول لكن المخوفني شئ واحد الكيمياء العضوية فابغى استشيركم هل هندسة البترول متعلقة لحد كبير مع الكيمياء العضوية وباللــــــــــــه عليكم أي واحد ادخل اعطيني رأيو 
تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (11 أغسطس 2007)

الكيمياء فى البترول ليست كيمياء عضوية بحتة ولكن داخل معاها فيزياء وميكانيكا الموائع ورياضة مثل البتروكيماويات لكن اظن علشان تدخل بترول لازم تكون بتحب الكيمياء


----------



## petrolium_engineer (12 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع مش صعب ولا حاجة زي ما إنت متصور يعني...سهل جدا انشاء الله إدخل بس انت الكلية وهتلاقي الدراسة شيقة يعني


----------



## نقيب مهندس محمحد (13 أغسطس 2007)

ياشباب انا حاروح الجامعة شهر 11 وابغى ادخل هندسة بترول بس خايف من الكيمياء العضوية فاذا هي مرتبطة معاها لحد كبير وروني واكسبو فيني اجر


----------



## kamalshawqi (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*إلى النقيب المهندس محمحد*

السلام عليكم

أنا طالب في كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين قسم بترول

اتوفرت ليا الظروف إني أقدم وقي لدولة الإمارات في المعهد البترولي the petroleum institute

الكلية دي ( رغم انها وخدة اسم معهد ) على مستوى عالي جدا من التطور التعليمي فيها سواء العملي أو العلمي

المهم للتأكد أقرأ عنها في موقعها www.pi.ac.ae

روح للمناهج اللي المفروض الطالب قفي قسم بترول ياخدها 
هتلاقيهم اكتفى ب General Chemistry وبس وفس السنة الأولى كمان مش تالتة أو رابعة
يعني العضوية دي حاجة مكملة مش أساسية 
إلا إذا كنت عاوز تكتشف شئ في مجال البترول ، فطبعا أهم حاجة تكون عارف تماما حصائص وتركيب البترول عشان تقدر تتوقع سلوكه

الخلاصة 
اللي عجبني في الكلية دي ، انها مخرجتش كلمة واحدة عن المنهج اللي المفوض مهندس البترول يكون عارفه ........................... ومكنش فيها organic chemistry

أرجو إنك متقلقش


----------



## محمد الصلحابي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

تحياتي وسلامي 
انا طالب في هندسة التعدين . واريد ان اقول نصيحة عامة لك ولكل من يقرأني .لا تأخذ الامور من زاوية صعبة دائما . انا معام يمكن الكيمياء فيها تعقيد ولكن انت كمهندس لابد من ان تكون بتعرف في الكيمياء سواء عضوية او غيرها . وسهولتها او صعوبتها صدقني معتمدة عليك انت .

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق دائما
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## azher (20 مايو 2008)

هندس البترول في صلب الموضوع تقسم الى ثلاث فروع رئيسبةتدرس سويه و هي 1- هندسة المكامن 2- هندسة الانتاج 3- هندية الحفر .. اما الكيمياء فتختص بدراسة الخواص الكيميائية للنفط و الجيوكيمياء لاختصاص الجيولوجيين ...


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أنا طالب بترول في الحقيقة أنا الان في السنة الثالثة ولم ندرس سوى مقرر واحد للكيمياء العضوية حيث انها تتعلق بالتكرير والغالب ان مهندسي التكرير هم خريجو هندسة كيميائية لا هندسة بترول


----------



## كهربجي الصغير (7 نوفمبر 2009)

طيب سوال انا طالب ففي هندسة التعدين لسه سنه اولى مش عارف عنها اكثير يا ريت اتوضحولي عنها وعن مستقبلها وهل هي سهله


----------



## منير الشفتري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياخي انابكلمك خريج هندسة نفط وانا نفسي مااحب الكيمياء العضويه واذكر ان خديناها بصوره عامه وبعدين اي ماده سهولتهاوصعوبتها عالدكتور اللي يعطيها
الحمدلله نحن واللي درسوها مش افضل منك 
ماتخاف اهم شي الرغبه والجديه وانا ناكدلك حتكون طالب ناجح باذن الله
وفقك الله


----------

